# New to this site



## Rickenbacker 22 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello all!  My name is Dan I will try to post some pics up of myself when I get a chance. Some of you are really in great shape! look forward to everyone elses progress.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Rickenbacker 22* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome...!


----------



## basskiller (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome to the community


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## markpotter (Oct 25, 2010)

hi Dan,
wellcome to forum comunity.


----------



## superted (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan, welcome to IronMagazine!


----------

